# Among the more 'bizarre' ESP guitars you'll ever see



## Bloody_Inferno (May 6, 2012)

ESP Antelope Kerberos II


BODY: Alder
NECK: Hard Maple 3P
FINGERBOARD:	Ebony, 24frets
INLAY: MOP Dot
SCALE: 648mm (Long)
NUT: Lock Nut (42mm/R2)
JOINT: Neck-thru-body
TUNER: GOTOH SG360-07
BRIDGE: Floyd Rose
PICKUPS: (Neck) Seymour Duncan SHR-1N 
(Bridge) Seymour Duncan TB-5
CONTROL: Master Volume, Master Tone (w / Coil Switch Sprit) 
Mini Toggle PU Selector
COLOR: Black with Silver Frake Fire
PRICE: 650,000 yen (Include TAX)

And looks like it's based on the manga Toraneko Folklore.






ESP | ¤È¤é¤Í¤³¥Õ¥©¡¼¥¯¥í¥¢ (TORANEKO FOLKLORE) ANTELOPE KERBEROS-II


----------



## bouVIP (May 6, 2012)

I think that's pretty cool actually!

You should check out some of the Japanese artist series on espguitars.co.jp

There are worse haha


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 6, 2012)

Hahahaha. That's deffo in the "so hilariously awful that I love it" category of guitars. Leave it ESP to make a wacky manga-based guitar, too. A sign of more insanity to come, I hope.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (May 6, 2012)

A few more:


----------



## bouVIP (May 6, 2012)

drgordonfreeman said:


> A few more:



This wins as the most bizarre


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 6, 2012)

bouVIP said:


> You should check out some of the Japanese artist series on espguitars.co.jp
> 
> There are worse haha



I've actually played a majority of them. And the guitars posted above have been reposted to a point where I've become bored with them too. 

This one...






Despite the look, the Sakito sig was among my favorite guitars to play.


----------



## unclejemima218 (May 6, 2012)

yikes!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 6, 2012)

I would buy a Jeune Fille in a nanosecond if I had the money. It practically epitomizes over-the-top hilariugliness (it's Mana's after all ), and I absolutely love it. Shame it's so damned expensive, though. Even the Edwards model is a bit more than I'm currently willing to pay for a guitar that I want in large part just because it's hilarious .


----------



## bouVIP (May 6, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I've actually played a majority of them. And the guitars posted above have been reposted to a point where I've become bored with them too.
> 
> This one...
> 
> ...



Damn I'm pretty jealous haha. I can only assume most of these guitars, despite being weird looking, are top tier in play-ability and quality as they are ESP guitars


----------



## narad (May 6, 2012)

I feel too old to be giggling so much at "Black with Silver Frake Fire"


----------



## JStraitiff (May 6, 2012)

drgordonfreeman said:


>



These remind me of prince guitars

I really like the black one though. I'd play that in a heartbeat


----------



## Pav (May 6, 2012)

drgordonfreeman said:


> A few more:



I would buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Michael T (May 6, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



AWESOME !!

Hmmmm, looks like there is enough room on that headstock for 1 more tuner !!

7 string version would be sinister


----------



## Splenetic (May 6, 2012)

Looks like it's all crazy J-rock axes. Those mofos get real intricate with their image. 

Not my thing, but if i was as glam/cosplay influenced as those dudes, yeah, I'd be all over that shit lol.


----------



## MFB (May 6, 2012)

That Sakito sig is fantastic minus the headstock. I could even manage if it was a traditional nylon/classical style headstock but the way they throw the ESP part on there is awful and offsets it


----------



## BornToLooze (May 6, 2012)

I would take all of these in a heartbeat


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 6, 2012)

Is it bad that the instant I opened this thread, I thought "That's the guitar based on Toraneko Folklore?"
Yeah...


----------



## jairic (May 6, 2012)

Definitely not my thing, but they kind of went to the other extreme, opposite of B.C. Rich.


----------



## deftones-88 (May 6, 2012)

The OP is actually pretty sweet. How ergonomical it is to play is a different story


----------



## Murmel (May 6, 2012)

Pav said:


> I would buy that in a heartbeat.



Willing to pay $100k? Yeah sure, go ahead


----------



## Loomer (May 6, 2012)

what is this i dont even


----------



## xfilth (May 6, 2012)

COIL SPRIT!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 6, 2012)

xfilth said:


> COIL SPRIT!



I didn't even bother to edit that...


----------



## Loomer (May 6, 2012)

xfilth said:


> COIL SPRIT!



Just spotted that now. I am fucking dying right now!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 6, 2012)

On the Official ESP Guitar Goof-O-Meter that only registers a 2.4 out or 10.


----------



## Loomer (May 6, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> On the Official ESP Guitar Goof-O-Meter that only registers a 2.4 out or 10.



This thread is now about you listing all the ESP goofs you've ever heard of, and others listing more.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 6, 2012)

If they can re-release the Horizon 3 in the US as an ESP AND an LTD, then they can make all the weird guitars they want.


----------



## leandroab (May 6, 2012)

The Wangcaster beats all of this.


----------



## engage757 (May 6, 2012)

ESP has the craziest way of making something that, in all honesty and by all of my typical tastes, I should find absolutely atrocious, and making me drool. Don't get it, but I love all of them in this thread. No one can make an ugly guitar as beautifully as ESP.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (May 6, 2012)

... No. Just no.


----------



## pink freud (May 6, 2012)

ESP stopped being interesting in this regard ever since I realized that all they are doing is showcasing prototypes for their attempt at getting the "Most bottles opened in one motion" world record.


----------



## Explorer (May 6, 2012)

If the Jeune Fille had two more strings, I'd own one.


----------



## Augminished (May 6, 2012)

Lets not forget this one too. 












Could not find a better pic. But I would describe this as art with strings not a playable guitar.


----------



## Pav (May 6, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Willing to pay $100k? Yeah sure, go ahead



A guitar that reminds me of a Final Fantasy airship like that is beyond monetary value.

...unless, as you say, it's worth about $100k.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 6, 2012)

If they just removed the odd talon sticking out of it's ass-end, and just had a smooth "swoop" on the butt instead, it would look much nicer IMO. And a slight adjustment to the lower horn, so it doesn't look like a broken thumb (what an odd angle!) would make it flow better.

But that's just me trying to make sense of a nonsensical design, so


----------



## soliloquy (May 6, 2012)




----------



## MF_Kitten (May 6, 2012)

The angel one is amazing and stupid at the same time


----------



## Al NiCotin (May 6, 2012)

I like this idea that some of us (including me ) dream after seeing some of the previous models...

and finally get this 71400 yen (about 895$) ESP Doreamon





http://www.espguitars.co.jp/doraemon/index.html


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 6, 2012)

I'd totally play most of these.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 6, 2012)

It's not as crazy as the other guitars in this thread, but I really wish they would bring the Antelope to the US market.


----------



## Explorer (May 6, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> The angel one is amazing and stupid at the same time



You mean because it only takes two wings to lift its upper body, but four more below the waist to hoist its huge ass into the sky?


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (May 6, 2012)

I'm sorry but dayum the majority of these things are fugly. And I like more than one BC Rich design. I can't imagine they compete with Strandberg in terms of ergonomics either :'D It's nice to see the custom shop are good at what they do and all that, but I'm just glad they'll never, ever make production models of these...


----------



## GSingleton (May 6, 2012)

Pav said:


> I would buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 6, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> On the Official ESP Guitar Goof-O-Meter that only registers a 2.4 out or 10.


 
It's no Alfee sig or Shinagami custom I'll admit that. But then again, I'd probably play it over those anyway. 

Also, Indrangelion actually owns an ESP Doraemon.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 7, 2012)

Throw these to the list.







It's exactly what it says.


----------



## rainbowbrite (May 8, 2012)

Atrocious. All of them.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 8, 2012)

Yes please to that Antelope...


----------



## Alberto7 (May 8, 2012)

Suddenly I have this urgent need of playing ridiculous-looking guitars. Gotta love ESP's custom shop.


----------



## Pav (May 8, 2012)

rainbowbrite said:


> Atrocious. All of them.


Pfffft, gtfo Buzz Killington.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (May 8, 2012)

The Antelope is quite nice but I'd go with the doraemon one, put some nasty pickup and put 2 red leds in the eyes to make him look evil

EDIT: also 2 killswitch arcade buttons, on the nose and on the tail to ensue hilarity


----------



## Codeman (May 8, 2012)

Most of the guitars soliloguy posted are for store display only I think

In other news...






I own the Grassroots version of this guitar and I absolutely love it

As for the Antelope series, I kind of prefer the old Reindeer series, altough the specs are virtually the same


----------



## Pav (May 8, 2012)

Seriously? Are people not getting that 95% of the guitars posted here are one-off showpieces, not instruments meant to be played?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 8, 2012)

Pav said:


> Seriously? Are people not getting that 95% of the guitars posted here are one-off showpieces, not instruments meant to be played?



Sure they can be played.











While some posted are one-offs, most are actual signature guitars. All working instruments.


----------



## Pav (May 8, 2012)

Then I stand corrected.


----------



## trickae (May 9, 2012)

soliloquy said:


>



What is this and where can i buy it? Looks a bit like a RAN cruiser.


----------



## SkullCrusher (May 9, 2012)

There must be some awesome drugs available in japan.


----------



## Sicarius (May 9, 2012)

For every crazy guitar they do to show off their master wood crafters

There are 2 regular signature guitars that look awesome.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 9, 2012)

How the f...... do you play those w/o getting impaled?


----------



## Codeman (May 10, 2012)

trickae said:


> What is this and where can i buy it? Looks a bit like a RAN cruiser.



This looks like a custom ESP Forest GT, the Cruiser looks more Horizon-ish, however there are a few custom RAN's shaped after the Forest GT


----------



## Pav (May 10, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> How the f...... do you play those w/o getting impaled?



Pure talent.


----------



## broj15 (May 10, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Throw these to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Now this... This is just a dream come true... But does anyone else kind of want to see a guitar version of Gundam Deathscythe's beam scythe?


----------



## Codeman (May 10, 2012)

more stuff










































Sorry for the small thumbs but you can check these later ones with bigger pic and specs here: ESP CRAFTHOUSE


----------



## Black43 (Jun 18, 2012)

[/QUOTE]



[/QUOTE]
OH GOD WHY??!


----------



## skeels (Jun 18, 2012)

soliloquy said:


>



Is it wrong that I like this?

Yes, probably ...


----------



## Blitzie (Jun 18, 2012)

trickae said:


> What is this and where can i buy it? Looks a bit like a RAN cruiser.



I LOVE THAT!


----------



## Mysticlamp (Jun 18, 2012)

there a site that has all those badboys on it?


----------



## Murmel (Jun 18, 2012)

^
::::: Electric Sound Products :::::


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Jun 18, 2012)

I wonder why they didn't go all-out with an ebony board and some sexier inlays. A tree of life would be perfect on that guitar.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Battousai (Jun 18, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Sure they can be played.
> 
> 
> 
> While some posted are one-offs, most are actual signature guitars. All working instruments.





Unrelated but WOW! never heard of these guys .. awesome stuff!

back to post

surprised no one posted this one yet. I remember this being on ebay for years.

http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2011/11/9840e3223abbbd8b65c67c7d191693a9.jpg

*for some reason it doesnt let me put the image on


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 18, 2012)

^ That's also another one of the Alfee signatures. 

M3CHK1LLA owns one of those too.


----------

